

Google Glass early explorers get stuck with earlier model, get angry - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/424512/googles-2gb-ram-upgrade-new-glass-explorers-angers-early-adopters

======
alttab
They will certainly hear what I have to say after shelling out $1,600 plus
looking like a chump in public on their behalf. PERFORMANCE IS THE ONLY THING
I WANT UPGRADED YOU DOLTS. I don't give a shit about Shazam.

